# How long 'til it worked?



## Chained2Loo (May 28, 2000)

Hi all,For those of you who have had success with antidepressants, how long did it take for you to notice a difference?


----------



## terrig (Jul 20, 2000)

Chained:I started on Paxil in July, 2001, and I noticed relief with my IBS within 1 week. Of course, there were the beginning side effects that I had to work through, but the IBS was helped basically immediately. I know some people on the board frown on the use of antidepressants for IBS but I feel that as long as you are monitored by your physician, follow the directions, and still take care of yourself in other ways, if the antidepressants help, why not take them? It may be the easy way out, just popping a pill each day, rather than relaxation tapes, etc, but with a very hectic lifestyle I think the Paxil has helped in more ways than anything else can. Good luck.Terrig


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Anti-Ds can take 4-6 weeks to start working. I wouldn't even try evaluating your treatment until after 6 weeks, and that depends on what dose you are on. I have been on a low dose of Celexa (bumping it up gradually) for 2 1/2 weeks and I have only noticed a few changes, and lots of side effects. This goes away.I went on Prozac and after about a month & 1/2 I had my life Back. Within 2 months it was even better.


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

In my case I noticed an immediate effect (i.e. same day). Granted, I only used two (Serzone and Doxepin).Bob


----------

